# My lightly restored Schwinn typhoon... (thanks thecabe.com)



## Dvotion (Jul 4, 2011)

I posted a few weeks ago about a schwinn that had been my grandmother's and aunts' bike in the family since new.  It was a little rough on the edges, but here is the before...







After a little tlc...









































Just polished everything I could...

I added a new bell, cork grips, new repro schwinn typhoon whitewalls, a brooks saddle, and an original chain guard that was unpainted.  I need to restore the basket it had still, but I think that will take a while. I just put my girl on it today and we road to watch fireworks.  Looking forward to this bike being in the family for quite some time.

-Grant


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 4, 2011)

Congratulations you did a great job and made the right decision on keeping it as original as possible.  Very Nice!


----------



## Volvoguy (Jul 5, 2011)

Where'd you get those tires? It's almost identical to my girlfriends BF Goodrich Schwinn, but hers just has ugly blackwall knobby tires on it.
Lookin' good!


----------



## Typhoon (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice bike!!!!


----------



## Dvotion (Jul 6, 2011)

The tires are from eBay. Search schwinn typhoon tires. 

Thanks for the compliments all.


----------



## Volvoguy (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll check out the bay for some! Just noticed you had white grips on it originally, still have any use for them? I'd be interested in them if you wanted to sell them. Let me know!!


----------



## mruiz (Jul 7, 2011)

I don't think it is a Typhoon, Skip tooth?? I looks to be a Hollywood, or a Standard Model. Looks good.

 Mitch


----------



## hotrod62 (Jul 10, 2011)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Congratulations you did a great job and made the right decision on keeping it as original as possible.  Very Nice!




it's nice when you try put and old bike back to original as you can and it turns out looking great


----------

